# ork strategy



## vo2

post your ork strategies here:biggrin::grin::angel::angel::good::mrgreen:


----------



## Mad King George

i
shoot first ask later
ask first shoot later


----------



## solitaire

I keep yelling WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!! until they get bored and just surrender.


----------



## Bogg

I swarm People with my two units of 30 Orkz, and laugh at them when my two Wyrdboyz ,deepstrike them, behind them...and I laugh more when the wyrdboyz dies, and I laugh even more when I roll double 6`s on the Shokk attack gun,.. . And I laugh even more when my 15 lootas rolls a 5 or 6 on the Shots..... 

So basically I laugh ALOT!!!

Oh and I yell "Whaaaaagh" really loud when I do make the Waagh move, lol funny as hell....well atleast to me..


----------



## morfangdakka

Just give everything a large amount of Dakka. Opponent gone drink beer. My orks shoot everything these days. I don't even have a slugga boy in my army.


----------



## Bogg

I second that

I dont even have a dakka army, and I shoot everything up too....


----------



## vo2

k so modern strategy is lots of DAKKA and the WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## adaz

I like mah Boyz charging down their throats in bikes & Trukkz. Might not be as cool as the new dakka dakka strategy, but man it sure is fun. And it makes Tau & Eldar players cry ...

on the inside.


----------



## CypherVII

lol check list '
1.dakkkaa
2.waaagghhhh
3.more dakkaa dakka
4.wagggggghhhhhh
5.hit dem
Right??


----------



## hearthlord

There are 3 basic strategys with the boyz.

1. The green tide. Nothing but boyz and more boyz. 

2. The firsts with the mosts. This is trucks. If one unit will kill the target, then send 2 or 3.

3. The funnies. This is the SAG, Kustem Force Field, Mad Boyz, Doc's, Warwagons, Mega Nobs, etc. These are fun and somewhat effective, but mostly fun.

If you are aggresive with the boyz they will take care of you. :mrgreen:

dakka dakka dakka :mrgreen:


----------

